# Amazing what one can do!



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this clip. Loved it the first time I saw it on television and still find it refreshing to watch.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That's awesome! I would love to have the time to teach my dogs all kinds of tricks and be as good as this guy. I think it's loads of fun for owners and dogs alike.


----------

